

More Droids Sold In First 74 Days Than iPhones – Nexus One Sales Very Slow - aresant
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/03/16/flurry-more-droid-devices-than-iphones-sold-in-first-74-days-on-the-market/

======
Calamitous
It may just be a timing issue... I have a G1 and still almost a year until I
can get the contract upgrade from T-Mobile. Once I can get it for $180, I'll
probably snap one right up.

Although I admit I will deeply miss the hardware keyboard...

------
tvon
Slightly absurd comparison and not really favorable to the Droid.

74 days:

    
    
           $200, Verizon, Droid - 1.05 million
        $500-$600, AT&T, iPhone - 1.00 million
    
    

Also, it took just 3 days for both the iPhone 3G and 3Gs ($200) to reach 1
million.

The Nexus One, on the other hand, was just timed poorly behind the Droid
(IMO).

------
SamAtt
This is badly titled. It should be "More Droids Sold In First 74 Days Than The
First Generation iPhone Sold In It's First 74 Days"

The quoted article actually puts a lot of effort into pointing out how much
things have changed since the first iPhone went on sale (for one the iPhone
was being sold for $599 with contract)

------
twism
The Nexus One is a way for google to regulate the android market. They control
the phone, release features. It's a benchmark for carriers and phone
manufacturers.

~~~
joezydeco
Google should have just called it the Developer Phone 2. We don't always need
to label something a winner or a loser in this world.

The Nexus is what it is...and it's still a pretty good device.

------
samd
Here's why:

The N1 is not on Verizon.

The N1 came out after all the people waiting for an iPhone-like device on
Verizon had already bought a Droid.

~~~
twism
Also:

They don't market the N1 as hard as the Driod or iPhone.

They don't sell the N1 at brick and mortar stores.

~~~
lambda
I don't really get why they don't sell it at brick and mortar stores. I mean,
I understand that they're trying to buck the usual trend of selling locked
phones on contract, so selling them through carriers wouldn't make much sense.
But you could still probably sell them through electronics stores like Best
Buy and RadioShack.

They seem to be marketing it pretty heavily to the developer demographic.
Almost every programming-related site that I've gone to in the past few weeks
which uses Google Ads has had a Nexus One ad on it somewhere.

------
Tichy
Difficult to believe. Why would I have the Fluffy thing? I did not install
that much crapware on my phone.

The Nexus One is great, and buying from Google seems to be the preferred
option if you want to stay up to date with the OS.

Maybe people are not used to buying from Google yet, or they just buy what
their operators push at them.

~~~
kgrin
Flurry is an analytics service that _you_ don't install, but is probably
integrated into one or more apps. It's not necessarily a perfect view of the
market (not everyone buys Market apps), but it's pretty good.

I do agree that the Nexus One experiment was very much about the sales
channel, which is definitely in a state of transition.

~~~
Tichy
What are examples of popular apps with Flurry?

------
fbu
Maybe the keyboard isn't dead yet ...

~~~
jonknee
More likely it's operator driven sales. Motorola and Verizon put (and continue
to do so) a ton of muscle behind the Droid. The Nexus One on the other hand
one isn't sold in operator channels and isn't advertised in the real world to
any large degree. When the Nexus One arrives on Verizon Wireless it will be
interesting to see if it stays outside or is sold internally.

It also could be that the Nexus One was simply a warning shot to the phone
makers to shape up and start making powerful well designed Android phones and
will never make it into real sales channels.

~~~
warfangle
From what I understand about the Nexus One, it is incompatible with Verizon's
network (and AT&T's 3G network, though it will work on AT&T's EDGE network).
And from what I can gather, Google has no intention of releasing a rev2 with
support for either Verizon's or AT&T's network.

What frustrates me about Motorola (and, by proxy, AT&T) is the lackluster
Backflip. Outdated OS (Android 1.5), last-generation hardware (screen
resolution, storage space, speed)... I wonder if AT&T prevented them from
porting the Droid over due to their relationship with Apple/iPhone. When I
called AT&T to find out when my contract was up, they tried to sell me on the
Backflip - which, compared to the N1 and my iPhone 3G, is a serious downgrade.

(Adding an additional insult: three days later, I got a flier in the mail
suggesting I re-up my contract by getting a free Nokia 6750 - a crappy flip-
phone)

~~~
anonjon
Where are you getting your info?

They seem to be selling nexus one as if it has support for At&T's 3G.

[https://www.google.com/phone/choose?hl=en&gl=US&s7e=](https://www.google.com/phone/choose?hl=en&gl=US&s7e=)

Also it seems that they plan on releasing nexus one to Verizon if you scroll
down... ("Coming Soon").

I don't see how they'd miss the whole point of their whole endeavor (to have
people using their phone/OS on as many networks as possible) by not releasing
the phone to as many networks as possible...

Maybe Google has an error on their website, but that seems like a hard sell to
me...

~~~
lambda
The AT&T compatible phone is new as of today (or maybe yesterday). I just
checked a day or two ago and it wasn't there.

Sadly, that means that you need to choose between a phone compatible with AT&T
(and Rogers in Canada), and one compatible with T-Mobile and most of the rest
of the world.

~~~
anonjon
ooh, i see, so it was a matter of there being two different models of the
nexus one, very interesting.

